# Aberystwyth



## Obnoxiousness (Feb 1, 2010)

Haven't been there for a while.  Is it still the main mid-Wales tourist resort it used to be?  Anyone recommend somewhere for a short holiday or any tourist info for that part of the world?


----------



## Callie (Feb 1, 2010)

Are you going by car? If you are Aber is an excellent base camp - from there you can visit lots of lovely little beaches, round the coast and other places 

sorry i sort of ran out of steam on that one - theres loads to do round that way but i guess it depends when youre going and what sort of stuff you want to do when youre there.

I really really want to go back, was there at uni. Its on my list


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 1, 2010)

borth's a nice place to be based for a holiday


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks Callie. 

I visited Borth once, it seemed to have a lot of mobile homes, all protected by a rather steep sea wall and stony beach. The amusement arcade and chip shop seem to be all I can remember about the rest of the place.


----------



## Callie (Feb 2, 2010)

Borth ANIMALARIUM!!!! yesyesyes


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 2, 2010)

Callie said:


> Borth ANIMALARIUM!!!! yesyesyes



I was in charge of noise level enforcement at the Square Festival in Borth last year, one of the things I had to do was check that the animals weren't being unduly disturbed


----------



## Callie (Feb 2, 2010)

I hope Geoffrey's cat was ok  did the porcupine get some earplugs?!


----------



## hash tag (Apr 30, 2019)

Please tell me I haven't gone and done something really stoopid by agreeing to accompany Mrs tag to Aberystwyth for a few days, during
most of which time, I shall be looking to entertain myself ( a total shock for me ordinarily ) but Aberystwyth? 
Will I be really stuck?


----------



## Celyn (Apr 30, 2019)

You could seek the holy grail. And look at dolphins.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 30, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Please tell me I haven't gone and done something really stoopid by agreeing to accompany Mrs tag to Aberystwyth for a few days, during
> most of which time, I shall be looking to entertain myself ( a total shock for me ordinarily ) but Aberystwyth?
> Will I be really stuck?



A few days sounds like a few days minus one day too many. But have car will travel/explore nearby?

(It's got a nice ruined castle overlooking the sea, and....erm....)


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2019)

I really fancy going there this summer. 

This was a reasonable watch: BBC iPlayer - Weatherman Walking - The Welsh Coast: 5. Ynyslas to Aberystwyth, Cardigan Bay


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Please tell me I haven't gone and done something really stoopid by agreeing to accompany Mrs tag to Aberystwyth for a few days, during
> most of which time, I shall be looking to entertain myself ( a total shock for me ordinarily ) but Aberystwyth?
> Will I be really stuck?


the uni used to have a good bar. and there's lots of pubs in the town. so you should be able to find something to occupy yourself with.


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2019)

There's the Vale of Rheidol Railway for starters. And the cliff railway, Amgueddfa Ceredigion Museum, Devil's Bridge, National Library of Wales and, of course, the pier!


----------



## hash tag (Apr 30, 2019)

planetgeli said:


> A few days sounds like a few days minus one day too many. But have car will travel/explore nearby?
> 
> (It's got a nice ruined castle overlooking the sea, and....erm....)



Will have car, can drive (disclaimer, not used to little country lanes )


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Will have car, can drive (disclaimer, not used to little country lanes )


how do you do with steep hills?


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 30, 2019)

It's absolutely lovely around there. The town itself is rather nice, and it's a good base for walking and hiking, daytrips to New Quay, Aberaeron, Machynlleth, Barmouth etc, there's loads of beautiful countryside, the aforementioned train trip. More than enough to enjoy for a few days.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 30, 2019)

I have not even heard of some of those places, yet alone have a clue where they are 
We have steep hills here in town, not many granted, but some.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 30, 2019)

If nowhere else make it to New Quay (beware steep hill to park on but gorgeous) and Aberaeron (a seaside-ish version of my nearest town, Llandeilo - lovely painted houses). For more adventure head inland to Devils Bridge and beyond in the mountains. I only meant one day is enough for Aber itself. Plenty to do to kill a few days around there.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 30, 2019)

PS. I am liking the love people show for this place.
According to wiki Aberystwyth has a population of 13,000. My little part of town (not my borough even) has a population of 73,000, but it will have grown considerable since the count in 2011


----------



## Celyn (Apr 30, 2019)

There's also Llanbadarn Fawr, where St. Padarn made the earth open up a big hole to swallow King Arthur, and Arthur had to say how very sorry he was for wanting to steal Padarn's nice tunic. 

See, dead cultural and interesting!      Nah, don't bother visiting it, really, but it's a good story. Don't mess with St. Padarn!


----------



## Celyn (Apr 30, 2019)

Not too far from Aberystwyth is Ysbyty Cynfyn, with its churchyard wall that includes standing stones.


----------



## Callie (Apr 30, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Please tell me I haven't gone and done something really stoopid by agreeing to accompany Mrs tag to Aberystwyth for a few days, during
> most of which time, I shall be looking to entertain myself ( a total shock for me ordinarily ) but Aberystwyth?
> Will I be really stuck?


It's a studenty town with tourists in the summer. There'll be loads to do!

Although i guess it depends what sort of things you might want to do?


----------



## Callie (Apr 30, 2019)

All | Aberystwyth Arts Centre
 For a few bits n bobs


----------



## Callie (Apr 30, 2019)

Three-day illegal rave may have damaged red squirrels

  poor sqrls


----------



## Idaho (Apr 30, 2019)

The Welsh assembly's decision not to fund home university students (like in Scotland) is really hurting the university (and Swansea University). They are finding it hard to attract students and that's going to get acute over the next couple of years as there is a demographic pinch.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 30, 2019)

Idaho said:


> The Welsh assembly's decision not to fund home university students (like in Scotland) is really hurting the university (and Swansea University). They are finding it hard to attract students and that's going to get acute over the next couple of years as there is a demographic pinch.



What do you mean by this? Home university students in Wales have always had their fees subsidised by the Assembly. At least they used to I thought.

Edit. I may be years out of date,or completely wrong.


----------



## Idaho (Apr 30, 2019)

planetgeli said:


> What do you mean by this? Home university students in Wales have always had their fees subsidised by the Assembly. At least they used to I thought.


Oh yeah.. Just had a look and they do get some grants. But the fees are basically the same as England (£250 a year less).


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2019)

Idaho said:


> The Welsh assembly's decision not to fund home university students (like in Scotland) is really hurting the university (and Swansea University). They are finding it hard to attract students and that's going to get acute over the next couple of years as there is a demographic pinch.


Aber's got a famous library school, I think they do distance learning degrees


----------



## Callie (Apr 30, 2019)

If I go back to Aberystwyth, which I would like to do I'm gonna go look for otters in the harbour.


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 30, 2019)

The Biarritz of Wales - biased as I spent 3 years there as a student. Great place in the summer - wonderful sunsets and decent mix of pubs for all interests. Victorian architecture a plenty - nice harbour and a good local bookshop. You can walk over the cliffs to Borth , and come back on the train.(Borth being a very quirky place ! - interesting pubs to say the least) ....

Worth a trip out to Tregaron and Strata Florida for the ruined abbey. Well covered book wise by Niall Griffiths - "Grits" -the end of the railway from the rest of the UK , and to some people gratefully so. 

Need to get out there , and dig into the treasures of the National Library.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 30, 2019)

Walk the length of the prom and kick the bar. 

The gorge at Devils Bridge is a nice walk.


----------



## Callie (Apr 30, 2019)

Big starling murmurations around the pier at dusk  if you like birds. Watch out for poopings though.


----------



## Ming (May 1, 2019)

Lived and worked there for 5 years. Love the place. Alabama 3 played the Borth festival one year. Harbour Mouth Trap’s a great surf break when it’s on. Loads of great pubs and cafes (for the FWB). I had a couple of mates down from Liverpool and we were looking in all the bakeries for that lava bread. Didn’t find any (in the bakeries).


----------



## Celyn (May 1, 2019)

Ming said:


> ...  I had a couple of mates down from Liverpool and we were looking in all the bakeries for that lava bread. Didn’t find any (in the bakeries).



.  But did you find any volcanoes?


----------



## Celyn (May 1, 2019)

It's fun how many here seem to have lived in Aberystwyth.


----------



## Ming (May 1, 2019)

Celyn said:


> .  But did you find any volcanoes?


That’s totally true. ‘So excuse me mate...have you got any lava bread????’...(reply) ‘no try the health food shop’.
I have had the bacon, cockles, lava bread with oatmeal cakes thing though (delicious).


----------



## Ming (May 1, 2019)

Celyn said:


> It's fun how many here seem to have lived in Aberystwyth.


It’s weird. Two of my oldest friends did library and information systems at the Uni and another life pal (who i met in London in the 90’s) did Literature.


----------



## Celyn (May 1, 2019)

I did a postgrad Dip. Lib. at CLW/CLC in Llanbadarn in 1984. Later it merged with/was taken over by the university. I returned there some years later as it seemed a good way to get out of London. Never did submit thesis because I had taken a library job nearby instead. Slightly silly of me, but what the hell.

It was a bit alarming one morning to find a very big confused seagull in my kitchen.


----------



## davesgcr (May 1, 2019)

Red Kites in the hills (there is a feeding place somewhere up there where you can observe - from a safe distance) , and real Black Adders on the bog at Tregaron 

Ynyslas - the tip of land north of Borth has stunning beaches and a great view over the estuary to Aberdovey - massive peat bog. (you can tell I did Geography - but a B.A) , watch out for adders in the dunes though.

Never visited , but need to - the Centre for  Alternative Technology (been there for many years) , the short Corris Railway , Aberllenfenni slate village (the whole lot was up for sale fairly recently)

Am I doing a hard enough sell ? 

The station has a decent enough Spoons (yes ..I know) and a tidy Curry House.


----------



## davesgcr (May 1, 2019)

hiccup said:


> Walk the length of the prom and kick the bar.
> 
> The gorge at Devils Bridge is a nice walk.



The ritual of "kicking the bar" goes way back to the early days of the University. 

If you ask the porters nicely , (enter via the impressive arch in Pier Street / Laura Place at the back of the building) - you can have a look around the Old College - parts of it are very run down and as a student we had some lectures there , still partly in use but on the cusp of change as there are plans for huge revamp , if they can match Lottery funding , which will remove the sad but authentic feel of academia and decay.


----------



## hiccup (May 1, 2019)

davesgcr said:


> Red Kites in the hills (there is a feeding place somewhere up there where you can observe - from a safe distance) , and real Black Adders on the bog at Tregaron
> 
> Ynyslas - the tip of land north of Borth has stunning beaches and a great view over the estuary to Aberdovey - massive peat bog. (you can tell I did Geography - but a B.A)...


Ha, I did Geography B.A. at Aber too.


----------



## flypanam (May 1, 2019)

Spent a year there, doing my post grad in ILS. Lovely place, have been aching to get back and see it again.


----------



## planetgeli (May 1, 2019)

When are you going hash tag? I just got this coincidentally in my inbox.

Aberystwyth Street Food Festival 2019 on Fri 19th Jul 2019 | Fatsoma

It's free. 19th-21st July.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (May 1, 2019)

JuanTwoThree said:


> Laver Bread FFS
> 
> It doesn't spew out from volcanoes.


----------



## hash tag (May 1, 2019)

I think we are visiting for a few days mid to late July. I also think we might be staying in the halls of residence (tied up with a conference).


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 1, 2019)

hash tag said:


> I think we are visiting for a few days mid to late July. I also think we might be staying in the halls of residence (tied up with a conference).



Ah, July, glorious mid-summer.

Take an umbrella.


----------



## hash tag (May 2, 2019)

Just saw this Double yellow lines painted between cars


----------



## friedaweed (May 2, 2019)

Lovely place hash tag , you'll love it.

Check out this thread as well if you have wheels. It's not too far to visit some of the recommendations on the thread.

Tell me of Barmouth.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 15, 2019)

Well it's all booked for next week....pubs. Any decent pubs where they "welcome English folk", where I can get a decent pint and decent veggie food for Mrs t.
A cursory check admittedly, but the choices do not look brilliant; will we have to travel out a bit?


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 15, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Well it's all booked for next week....pubs. Any decent pubs where they "welcome English folk", where I can get a decent pint and decent veggie food for Mrs t.
> A cursory check admittedly, but the choices do not look brilliant; will we have to travel out a bit?



The "Welsh" pub to avoid , is the Coopers at the bottom of the vicious climb to the University. In my experience , another one to avoid is the Vale of Rheidol (very "local") , most if not all of the others are fine and welcoming pubs. 

Borth , if you fancy a good walk / hike on the coastal path (and come back by train or bus) - has the excellent Railway and the Salutation - check out the Aberystwyth Pubs Guide blog - a bit out of date, but a good read. Excellent details on out of town pubs - the one at Capel Bangor has a the smallest brewery in Wales (if not the UK) , and if you fancy a run up to the hills in the footsteps of NIall Griffiths , then the Druids at Ponterwyd has a very good reputation. 

Aber has a decent enough range of good places to eat in any case.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 15, 2019)

A visit to the heritage railway with a trip to Devils Bridge is top of my list...


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 15, 2019)

Victoria Inn, Borth - Updated 2019 Restaurant Reviews, Photos & Phone Number - TripAdvisor

This place is also excellent (had several university group dinners here over the years - not Bullingdon Club types) - great views over the bay. Nice relaxed terrace vibes.


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 15, 2019)

Superb bakeries also , and fish and chips if that is what you want. Cheap as chips also.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 15, 2019)

davesgcr said:


> Victoria Inn, Borth - Updated 2019 Restaurant Reviews, Photos & Phone Number - TripAdvisor
> 
> This place is also excellent (had several university group dinners here over the years - not Bullingdon Club types) - great views over the bay. Nice relaxed terrace vibes.



Thank good for that. Mrs T is speaking at the conference next week (hence the visit). She will be miffed at missing out on the railway.


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 15, 2019)

hash tag said:


> A visit to the heritage railway with a trip to Devils Bridge is top of my list...



Sit on the left hand side leaving Aber for the best views over the valley. Might seem a bit tame to begin with , but it certainly improves as you climb. You can wave a the Rachel's Dairy Yoghurt Factory as you go. "Proper" hard core coal burning trains. Am envious. Plan to go in September.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 15, 2019)

We know of Rachel's  Did not know they were here. Brilliant sage advice and thanks. Was thinking of walking one way and training the other, or maybe train 3 times and walk once


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 15, 2019)

hash tag said:


> We know of Rachel's  Did not know they were here. Brilliant sage advice and thanks. Was thinking of walking one way and training the other, or maybe train 3 times and walk once



To Borth ? - would reccomend walking out over the cliff path (you can cheat by taking the quirky Cliff Railway to the top of Constitution Hill (epic views over the town of Aber) - and a simple enough walk down to Clarach and a modest hike up to the next section and a refreshing break in Borth. Used to do it some evenings in early summer. Borth is a bit "alternative" and you might be able to see the exposed primeval forest in the bay that was exposed earlier this year. 

For all this information , your writer demands some nice photos . Please.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 15, 2019)

Sure. Some have been promised to Mrs T already, especially of the railway.
(I return to night shifts at work on my return though ).


----------



## Ming (Jul 16, 2019)

The Angel Inn in Upper Darkgate Street was a regular place for me when i lived there (music pub with a venue at the back). Also The ‘Spoons next to the station (with a great curry house next door).
If you fancy going a bit further out (1/2 hrs walk) The Black Lion in Llandbadarn Fawr is a great little pub with a lovely beer garden at the back if the weathers good (nice food too).


----------



## Ming (Jul 16, 2019)

Black Lion, Llanbadarn Fawr


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 16, 2019)

Ming said:


> The Angel Inn in Upper Darkgate Street was a regular place for me when i lived there (music pub with a venue at the back). Also The ‘Spoons next to the station (with a great curry house next door).
> If you fancy going a bit further out (1/2 hrs walk) The Black Lion in Llandbadarn Fawr is a great little pub with a lovely beer garden at the back if the weathers good (nice food too).



The Angel "back bar" was quite famous locally. Smoking ban has removed options of a "free stone".


----------



## Ming (Jul 17, 2019)

davesgcr said:


> The Angel "back bar" was quite famous locally. Smoking ban has removed options of a "free stone".


What’s the name of that bar down by the marina? That’s a good one.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 22, 2019)

First stop in Wales


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 22, 2019)

hash tag said:


> First stop in Wales
> View attachment 178240
> View attachment 178241



Very nice indeed , and a spotless no 8. We were allowed to clean the brasswork and plates etc on the fleet on a Saturday afternoon in the 1970's , for which we got some free travel on the line. We never , ever got to this level of perfection though.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 22, 2019)

Really liked the open carriages full the steam and Smuts experience. Beautiful line.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 22, 2019)

Have now connected to decent Wi-Fi, in Medina's which is a great place, great food, great staff.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 22, 2019)

planetgeli said:


> When are you going hash tag? I just got this coincidentally in my inbox.
> 
> Aberystwyth Street Food Festival 2019 on Fri 19th Jul 2019 | Fatsoma
> 
> It's free. 19th-21st July.



Just arrived today


----------



## hash tag (Jul 22, 2019)

davesgcr said:


> Sit on the left hand side leaving Aber for the best views over the valley. Might seem a bit tame to begin with , but it certainly improves as you climb. You can wave a the Rachel's Dairy Yoghurt Factory as you go. "Proper" hard core coal burning trains. Am envious. Plan to go in September.



We started at Devils Bridge, which was even better. A beautiful run down to Aber, with the hard working climb back. Great trip.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 22, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Just slogged up this bleeding hill
> 
> View attachment 178308


----------



## hash tag (Jul 22, 2019)

hash tag said:


> And another one
> View attachment 178309


----------



## Callie (Jul 22, 2019)

More pics! I want to see all of Aber. Go to the harbour to look for otters!


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 22, 2019)

IN my first year , due to the pathetic organisation of timetables  - we had to run / walk very fast from the town -(grotty but cheap digs) , up to the Geography Dept for an 0900 start lecture with an obsessive Prof who would boot you out for an 0901 arrival. Cretin. 

There was another timetable challenge to get from the 7th floor of the Llandinam Building to a lecture in the Old College in 15 mins - OK , downhill. Christ there were some nutter academics in those days- I was refused entry to one of those lectures for being maybe 5 mins late , so I went and saw this madwoman , who thought I had come to apologise. I just wish I had been more assertive then. 

Still , had a great time - just wish I had done a bit more recreationally    - excellent place bar those 2 incidents.


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 22, 2019)

Callie said:


> More pics! I want to see all of Aber. Go to the harbour to look for otters!



Used to be a great pub called the Castle down there - now probably gentrified to fuck. BTW - superb second hand bookshop not too far away , towards the proper Castle. You NEED to go there.


----------



## Ming (Jul 23, 2019)

davesgcr said:


> IN my first year , due to the pathetic organisation of timetables  - we had to run / walk very fast from the town -(grotty but cheap digs) , up to the Geography Dept for an 0900 start lecture with an obsessive Prof who would boot you out for an 0901 arrival. Cretin.
> 
> There was another timetable challenge to get from the 7th floor of the Llandinam Building to a lecture in the Old College in 15 mins - OK , downhill. Christ there were some nutter academics in those days- I was refused entry to one of those lectures for being maybe 5 mins late , so I went and saw this madwoman , who thought I had come to apologise. I just wish I had been more assertive then.
> 
> Still , had a great time - just wish I had done a bit more recreationally    - excellent place bar those 2 incidents.


Three of my oldest mates went to the Uni (two library and information systems and one English literature (i think)). And i kind of ended up there by accident (first successful job interview after i qualified as a nurse). I always go back when i’m back in the UK.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 23, 2019)

No seals yet today.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 23, 2019)

Bridge from Uni to accommodation and our accommodation. Mrs T is here on a library, information and systems conference. Im guessing this might be after some of you people's time


----------



## hash tag (Jul 23, 2019)

Met Andy today, who had interesting opinions. Will go looking for seals to shoot tomorrow. In me a time, waiting for dinner in Hinterland


hash tag said:


> Waiting for dinner at Devils Bridge (Hinterland).View attachment 178387


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 23, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Met Andy today, who had interesting opinions. Will go looking for seals to shoot tomorrow. In me a time, waiting for dinner in Hinterland



When you get the weather , Wales is unbeatable. Nice shot.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 23, 2019)

A nice shot here is not difficult.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 23, 2019)

Nice to see those shots of Aber - I was a postgrad student at CLW in 1981/2. Place has changed a bit ...

Not one for much drinking (self-funding before that become normal) but I did indulge myself in a few trips on the VoR (it was still BR then).
I have a few happy memories / annecdotes ...


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 23, 2019)

StoneRoad said:


> Nice to see those shots of Aber - I was a postgrad student at CLW in 1981/2. Place has changed a bit ...
> 
> Not one for much drinking (self-funding before that become normal) but I did indulge myself in a few trips on the VoR (it was still BR then).
> I have a few happy memories / annecdotes ...



We ought to try and plan an U75 gathering up in that there NW corner of Wales , bit of railways , bit of walking - bit of local support to the economy. (thinking of pubs here) 

It will never happen - but a nice idea.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 23, 2019)

Have just read this in today's paper. Sad news. Was from Bahnhof Strasse neck of the woods originally. Things to do in Aberystwyth, Family day out Mid Wales, News


----------



## hash tag (Jul 23, 2019)

Travel Here by road is not brilliant, but a nightmare from anywhere by train. A gathering here would be exceptional.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 23, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Have just read this in today's paper. Sad news. Was from Bahnhof Strasse neck of the woods originally. Things to do in Aberystwyth, Family day out Mid Wales, News



I just found out about this, Very sad news. Peter will be greatly missed, but the VoR will become a splendid legacy.


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 23, 2019)

StoneRoad said:


> I just found out about this, Very sad news. Peter will be greatly missed, but the VoR will become a splendid legacy.



The railway today is in splendid condition - most impressed with all aspects , especially the careful tree felling to open up lost scenic views. Peter did a very good job. (as indeed the staff did and continue to do so) 

Poor old BR had no cash for the VoR , the local PW gang used to nick ballast destined for the "main line" to patch it up , and local staff used to spread the word by delivering timetable etc materials voluntarily to hotels , caravan parks etc to keep the numbers up. As a student , we were "stakeholders" - and sat in on the 6 monthly formal meetings -where any ideas etc we had were kindly listened to. Of course, a few students ended up as BR management ........


----------



## hash tag (Jul 24, 2019)

The VoR looks in good shape. Brand new workshops down at Aber looked impressive, nice little ticket office & shop at either end. Carriages and engines certainly look good. Views along the way to die for. What's not to like.


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 24, 2019)

hash tag said:


> The VoR looks in good shape. Brand new workshops down at Aber looked impressive, nice little ticket office & shop at either end. Carriages and engines certainly look good. Views along the way to die for. What's not to like.



They also have plans to convert the ex main line loco shed into a major narrow gauge railway museum. Excellent stuff. 

Maybe we could persuade Stoneroad to take it on as a project ?


----------



## hash tag (Jul 24, 2019)

Theres a point, why can't Aber have one joined up station like Alton on the Watercress or East Grinstead on the Bluebell. It would make so much more sense for visitors.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 29, 2019)

Not sure I could live in Aber, but loved the walking and Andy's.
liked it here so much, we went back twice Medina would have brought our server home if I could 
Also ate here once, food good, views superb Hafod Hotel, Hotels Mid Wales, Devils Bridge, Wales Holidays
Helped by superb weather, what a great few days.


----------

